# Batch Reset?



## quantum (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi
Can you tell me whether it is possible to batch reset a selection of pictures back to their 1st imported state?

Thanks

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 26, 2011)

Select the pictures you want to reset, go into Develop, turn on Autosync, click Reset.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 26, 2011)

Or you can select multiple images in Grid in Library and choose "Default Settings" under Saved Preset in the Quick Develop Panel. I guess it depends upon which module you prefer when selecting multiple images.


----------



## quantum (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, easy when you know how.
Re syncing, I often get confused about Auto sync/ sync so I need to practice more. Any ideas of good tutorials here..?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 26, 2011)

Select them all in Grid, press Shift-Control-R (Shift-Command-R on Mac).


----------

